# What happens if you don't pickup 2nd pax on line ride?



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

With the line rides being paid at lyft rates, I have been accepting more lines. As we all know, this is subsidized by all the 2nd pax that only go a couple miles within the original route. We don't get any benefit from picking up 2nd pax . That being said, I was wondering if any anyone has experience with just ignoring the 2nd pax and proceeding to 1st pax destination.
The problem I see is when the 2nd 2nd pax doesn't cancel, you don't have the ability to "drop off" 1st pax.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Some will cancel when they see you drive past. I've had to do that when the ping/change route happens AFTER the highway exit the system wants me to take was driven past. 

Although I have made a few dollars more on the trips when they "don't show". If the first Pax complains, I remind them they choose the line/pool!

Something new I've been seeing on some Pax on Line is a warning screen when I click arrive telling me to explain to the customer what a shared ride is. I'll get a screenshot if I get it again. Maybe Lyft is trying to get us to correct their stupidity...


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

You should not have picked up the first passenger if you didn't want to pick up the second, third, fourth etc. Once you accept the first passenger on the "Line" you are agreeing to take all the passengers that belong to the Line. Easiest way to avoid this is to not pick up the first one.

If the second passenger is in queue, and you can't drop the first because the second hasn't canceled, your only option is to cancel the second (strike) so you can complete the first.

You are currently getting paid for all miles, minutes for the "Line" and the rates here in FL are the same as regular Lyft. The only hassle is the extra stops, and the issues with indifferent passengers. I try to avoid heavy Line areas, but will take them now from time to time since the rates are the same, and if the first passenger comes with PT, the whole line will have PT (at least that has been my experience).


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

they will cancel eventually and you can finish up your lyft line classic.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

WARNING!!!! ....Not all will cancel. Then it's like a Jenga pieces that crumbles down. U will not get paid for first rider.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Some will cancel when they see you drive past. I've had to do that when the ping/change route happens AFTER the highway exit the system wants me to take was driven past.
> 
> Although I have made a few dollars more on the trips when they "don't show". If the first Pax complains, I remind them they choose the line/pool!
> 
> Something new I've been seeing on some Pax on Line is a warning screen when I click arrive telling me to explain to the customer what a shared ride is. I'll get a screenshot if I get it again. Maybe Lyft is trying to get us to correct their stupidity...


That is Lyfts M.O. They make themselves out to be the cool hip company, but make the drivers into the bad guys. They do this for multiple things. If they request a regular car but have more than 4 people, we can't simply upgrade the trip later like on Uber. We are told to tell them to cancel the trip and re-request a plus car. I recently had an issue with a round trip ride and Lyfts response was "in the future on round trips you need to complete the ride and tell the Pax that they need to re-request again to return to their original location" because apparently Lyfts software doesn't understand how to process a round trip.

If they implement this crap, and we can't opt out. I'm done with Lyft. Even if they don't force us it's telling Pax that drive thru trips are ok, which is complete BS


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe just in your state you can't do round trips? I do them on Lyft frequently. The rider has already entered the stop(s) and the ending destination is the same as beginning.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

freddieman said:


> WARNING!!!! ....Not all will cancel. Then it's like a Jenga pieces that crumbles down. U will not get paid for first rider.


Why will you not get paid for the first line rider?



Docaces said:


> With the line rides being paid at lyft rates, I have been accepting more lines. As we all know, this is subsidized by all the 2nd pax that only go a couple miles within the original route. We don't get any benefit from picking up 2nd pax . That being said, I was wondering if any anyone has experience with just ignoring the 2nd pax and proceeding to 1st pax destination.
> The problem I see is when the 2nd 2nd pax doesn't cancel, you don't have the ability to "drop off" 1st pax.


If you ignore the 2nd rider, sometimes they don't cancel. In that case when you arrive to the 1st riders destination the app will not let you end the first ride. It will only let you start the 2nd ride. If you cancel, it cancels all riders including the first rider. In that case you can text the 2nd pax and tell 2nd pax to cancel or you can hit start trip for the 2nd rider. Then end the ride for the first rider and then end the ride for the 2nd rider. You will rate both and they will rate you.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Can you no-show the 2nd pax?


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

So I picked up a line today and instantly was assigned a 2nd pax. With minimal detour and within the route of the first pax. 2 things I noticed. First, of u click on rider icon before picking up 2nd pax, it gives u the option to cancel 2nd pax. I clicked out of curiosity and it just gave the general warning about acceptance rate. Went ahead and took 2nd pax. ANYONE HIT CANCEL 2ND PAX? ANY PROBLEMS. ?2nd thing I noticed was that at the end of the ride I went and checked the flat fee for the total ride for regular lyft would be 23.xx, the total fare on my screen was 18.99. $1.90 is trust and safety, what happens to other $2. My miles and minutes add up fine. They aren't charging the pax appropriately imo.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Docaces said:


> With the line rides being paid at lyft rates, I have been accepting more lines. As we all know, this is subsidized by all the 2nd pax that only go a couple miles within the original route. We don't get any benefit from picking up 2nd pax . That being said, I was wondering if any anyone has experience with just ignoring the 2nd pax and proceeding to 1st pax destination.
> The problem I see is when the 2nd 2nd pax doesn't cancel, you don't have the ability to "drop off" 1st pax.


You can cancel on the second PAX in app witjout cancelintlg whole ride.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

I did a line today were the 2nd pax was a no show and I am waiting for the noshow fee to show up. He texted 5 minutes later asking where I was. First line pax laughed and asked if that happens alot...


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Jamesp1234 said:


> I did a line today were the 2nd pax was a no show and I am waiting for the noshow fee to show up. He texted 5 minutes later asking where I was. First line pax laughed and asked if that happens alot...


No cancellation fee on 2nd pax of line, only 1st.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> I did a line today were the 2nd pax was a no show and I am waiting for the noshow fee to show up. He texted 5 minutes later asking where I was. First line pax laughed and asked if that happens alot...


You won't get a no show for 2nd pax


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Docaces said:


> No cancellation fee on 2nd pax of line, only 1st.


Should have known that. 
Wonder if the first pax knows she got charged for the distance and time wasted - we had to u-turn and drive back into traffic to pick up that second pax.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Should have known that.
> Wonder if the first pax knows she got charged for the distance and time wasted - we had to u-turn and drive back into traffic to pick up that second pax.


First pax isn't charged neither, 2nd pax do pay 5$ for no show but you just don't receive it since you are paid by miles and time, pax are charged upfront


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

When uber first introduced uber pool, I NEVER picked up 2nd pax...I've done that in at least 50 trips...Now, I just decline them.

When it is a Lyft line and we are approaching 1st pax destination, there NO way in hell I am picking up 2nd pax. 

I explain to 1st pax that 2nd pax will only pay $2 or $3, they usually say fthem, with almost no exceptions, especially on a long trip. 

They call, me no answer, they cancel. 

Never heard from Lyft or Uber. BTW, Just do not accept pool or line.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A lot of pax don't understand Lyft Line. They ask why you're stopping or say you're passing their exit or inquire about there being another passenger in the car when they enter the vehicle.

After so many lines I just don't bother explaining anymore to most pax. I just reply "you ordered a Lyft Line" & nothing else. The sole exceptions are seniors. I do take the time to explain it to them.

But since I haven't done PDB in a while I doubt I'll be explaining anytime soon as I don't do lines otherwise.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

When i do pool or line for PDB/Quest, Im actually entertained by all these awkward situations sharing a ride creates. Its now fun for me to do line/pool and watch it unfold.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jc. said:


> You won't get a no show for 2nd pax


That's scummy



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> When i do pool or line for PDB/Quest, Im actually entertained by all these awkward situations sharing a ride creates. Its now fun for me to do line/pool and watch it unfold.


Setting. Hot Southern California day. I have ac going 
*first pax gets in* "its like a freezer in here. Turn it off and turn off the music"

Ding ding next pax added

Second pax gets in and seems a tad unhappy so I talk with her sitting upfront.

Eventually I ask how the temperature is and she says it's a tad hot in the car and asks for the ac to go up. *first pax grumbles* so she's getting happier with the ac on and then her favorite song starts playing on the radio "I love this song&#8230; could you turn it up please"

I do and first pax is now cross armed and looks super annoyed. Idgaf and start singing (terribly) with second pax.

First pax is dropped off first and surprisingly doesn't slam the door.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Docaces said:


> With the line rides being paid at lyft rates, I have been accepting more lines. As we all know, this is subsidized by all the 2nd pax that only go a couple miles within the original route. We don't get any benefit from picking up 2nd pax . That being said, I was wondering if any anyone has experience with just ignoring the 2nd pax and proceeding to 1st pax destination.
> The problem I see is when the 2nd 2nd pax doesn't cancel, you don't have the ability to "drop off" 1st pax.


Nothing according to Lyft.Only the first rider gets charged so I don't feel guilty anymore for ignoring the second,third,etc...Let them cancel


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Nothing according to Lyft.Only the first rider gets charged so I don't feel guilty anymore for ignoring the second,third,etc...Let them cancel


problem is that some dont cancel and you get stuck with first one because you cant drop off


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> A lot of pax don't understand Lyft Line. They ask why you're stopping or say you're passing their exit or inquire about there being another passenger in the car when they enter the vehicle.
> 
> After so many lines I just don't bother explaining anymore to most pax. I just reply "you ordered a Lyft Line" & nothing else. The sole exceptions are seniors. I do take the time to explain it to them.
> 
> But since I haven't done PDB in a while I doubt I'll be explaining anytime soon as I don't do lines otherwise.


U had a senior requesting line?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Docaces said:


> With the line rides being paid at lyft rates, I have been accepting more lines. As we all know, this is subsidized by all the 2nd pax that only go a couple miles within the original route. We don't get any benefit from picking up 2nd pax . That being said, I was wondering if any anyone has experience with just ignoring the 2nd pax and proceeding to 1st pax destination.
> The problem I see is when the 2nd 2nd pax doesn't cancel, you don't have the ability to "drop off" 1st pax.


Not true. Just hit arrive on the second call if one ever gets stuck in the system, let the timer count down and click no-show.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pro-tip-heres-how-you-block-new-lyft-line-uber-pool-pick-ups-and-collapse-the-system.172000/#post-2557015


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

freddieman said:


> U had a senior requesting line?


Yep. I've had several who didn't understand how line worked. They just knew it was cheaper and so selected based on the price.

Other times it was a family member who ordered it for them.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

freddieman said:


> U had a senior requesting line?


it is the seniors cheap f'ing relatives that order them the line
poor grandad


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Either A)
2nd pax cancels and the problem is solved.
B) Drop off the first pax without closing the trip.
Drive back to the second pax, pick them up, and bring them to their destination.
Then drive back to the 1st pax drop off location, then close trip.
You are now getting paid for the miles and time you drove with no pax in your car.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't the pax want another rider? Isn't their trip cost shared in there is one. I think on long trips they are hoping to get one, no?

I always pick up 2nd and 3rd pax. If you pay for the cheapo ride you are going to be inconvienced and uncomfortable.

But lately, I have been just picking up line during primetime. Those aren't the regular cheapskates. The ones that go line for a $3-5 trip when they know it's unlikely we can pick up another, piss me off.


----------

